# Raven's Lexus IS-F Kamikaze Enrei Three Day Detail [PIC HEAVY!]



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I've been slack on here lately, I've been busy with work and doing other cars etc, but I finally made time to detail the Lexus again.

To be honest, I've been putting it off as well since the Kamikaze ISM coating that has been protecting it for the last 20 months or so is still looking absolutely awesome. I am only detailing it because it was decided that it had to be stepped up to the ultimate, the super special Kamikaze Enrei Pro Coat two part coating!

It's also been super hot here lately too over my part of the world, we are into the 'build up' season just before the monsoon rains. We are talking 36-37*c temps with 80+% humidity being the every day normal now.

Anyway, on to the detail! It took me two and a bit days to complete the Lexus. Day 1 was a fairly lazy day with washing it and finishing the first stage of compounding. Day 2 was a massive day. I had to finish the polishing, wash the car, then apply the coatings. Day 3 was just another lazy day with interior, glass, etc. I didn't bother with removing the wheels this time around, they have been coated previously and the protection is still going strong.

Here it is in its 'dirty' state.....














































It was washed with my usual combo. Foamed with Angelwax Fast Foam, followed by a hand wash with Angelwax Superior Shampoo. I also gave the wheels a quick hit with Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Cleaner.










Here it is all clean. I do wonder why I am bothering to detail it again.... 

This is why I love coatings. 20 months since I detailed it last, and it still looks like this! A testament to the quality and resilience of the Kamikaze Collection coatings! The only reason I am detailing it is because I got Kamikaze Enrei Pro Coat for it.





































Polishing time. Since the Lexus is in such good condition, the only thing I had to do is remove the Kamikaze ISM, then bling it up again. Not much to see at all to be honest.

WOW! Didn't the Kamikaze ISM take some removing! I ended up having to compound it off with Meguiar's M100 on a Rupes blue pad and HD microfibre cutting pad on the Rupes Bigfoot 21. I also used a LC CCS Yellow 4" pad in the Rupes Duetto with the 3" Kamikaze backing plate in the tight spots, and Rupes yellow pad with the 5" plate on the Rupes Duetto as well.

The ISM was stuck on there good!!! :doublesho

On day 2. I finished the paintwork off with a double hit of Meguiar's M205 on Rupes white pads to clean up the compounding haze and extract maximum gloss.

Here is a 50/50 of the paint comparing compounded paint to the finished paint. You can see the compounding left the paint with a slight haze. Easily removed with the Meguiar's 205 combo's I used.










Finished paint. Nice clarity!










Nice gloss!



















Dude, where's my car? 










Here's the polishing combos I used.
































































Bath time again for the Lexus. Snow foamed with Angelwax Fast Foam to get rid of the compounding dust and polishing oils. After washing, the car was dried and given a thorough wipe down with Panel Wipe, Angelwax Stripped Ease, and some Eraser for good measure in preparation for coating.




























I love this shot! This is just squeaky clean freshly polished paint!










Coating time! Here is the super special Kamikaze Enrei Pro Coat. I had my good friend Nick come over to give me a hand coating the beast, and learn a bit more about coatings. We had to work quick with the base coat, it's pretty much wipe on wipe off, so didn't have time for pics. It took us over 2 hours to lay down the base coat and it was getting late by the time I finished it, so I just cracked on with the top coat. Luckily the top coat was effortless! That was me done for day 2. After about 12 hours work in this ridiculous heat and humidity, I'm absolutely spent!










OK on to day 3. After a massive day the day before, this was a welcome change!

The seats were given a good deep clean with Angelwax Heaven For Leather, and then given a liberal application of Angelwax Hide-Rate to soak in and do its magic. This stuff is voodoo I tell you, it's the best leather stuff I've ever tried! It makes the leather so soft and supple! Absolutely amazing stuff!





































The tyres were dressed in Angelwax Elixir. Certainly my favourite dressing by far!










OK, enough of the suspense! Here is the Lexus all done and out in the sun!

















































































































































And finally one of my favourite shots of the detail. This shows off the Lexus Starlight Black perfectly. Awesome flake pop, crisp reflection from perfectly polished paint, and stunning gloss from the Kamikaze Enrei Pro Coat coatings! This makes me very happy! :argie:










Thanks for looking! Questions and comments welcome!

Matty. :thumb:

.


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

Japanese porn!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Was looking forward to the next instalment of your work mate. Cracking job as usual :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Matty :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh man thats nice :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That's simply.....STUNNING!!

Going by your temps and the houses I'm guessing you're in Oz or the States? It's *-9* degrees here this morning......


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work as always! It's good to see you posting again.


----------



## STRicky (Jun 29, 2014)

awesome results and a fanatastic effort on a car thats a personal favourite of mine!


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Great work! Love the design/layout of the exhaust tips

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A superb detail and nice to see you posting a Showroom thread again Matty. :thumb:

Great photos as usual and a stunning finish! 

Will you top the Enrei with ISM Coat as a sacrificial layer or leave as is?

Alan W


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I bloody love this car!!!!!

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great write up again.
Top work on the car, lots of effort gone into this one!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

That gloss is like a pond....!

When Subaru is on the line?


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Stunning work! credit to you sir! if i could get even close to that i would be a happy chap.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Your car always looks immaculate. Top work.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous Raven, remember your car from last year stunning, and will get myself some of the Angelwax Heaven for Leather..


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

That's obscene. In a good way. 

Makes me want to hang up my polisher - no way I can match that!!!

Top work.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers guys! Much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> That's simply.....STUNNING!!
> 
> Going by your temps and the houses I'm guessing you're in Oz or the States? It's *-9* degrees here this morning......


Thanks very much!

Yep, top of Australia. -9*c? Stuff that!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alan W said:


> A superb detail and nice to see you posting a Showroom thread again Matty. :thumb:
> 
> Great photos as usual and a stunning finish!
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about waxing over this one actually. I might get some Kamikaze Infinity wax to use on it.

I've also got some Angelwax The 5th Element and Enigma sitting here, they're both superb waxes! :thumb:


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Fantastic results and some great reflections! 

How did you know that you removed the previous ISM coating?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> That gloss is like a pond....!
> 
> When Subaru is on the line?


I did the WRX about a month ago in Kamikaze Miyabi and ISM. It looks absolutely stunning! I've just got to do that write up, and a few others. I've been a bit lazy lately haha! 

Here's a sneak peak!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

66Rob said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Raven, remember your car from last year stunning, and will get myself some of the Angelwax Heaven for Leather..


Thank you for your kind words. 

Get both the Angelwax Heaven for Leather and the Hide-Rate. :thumb:

The Angelwax Heaven For Leather is a very decent cleaner indeed. It foams up nicely with some gentle agitation, and leaves the leather nice and clean.

The Angelwax Hide-Rate is the voodoo product! Apply it on wet and don't touch it. Wait an hour or so for it to soak in and do it's magic! You'll probably think it's just like any other leather dressing when you first apply it to start with, but wait that hour and come back and check on it again, WOW! It works wonders!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

halam said:


> Fantastic results and some great reflections!
> 
> How did you know that you removed the previous ISM coating?


Cheers! 

You know it's removed by look and feel of the paint. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

stunning motor!

Great work!! :thumb:


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

I hated the Lexus I had, but seeing this thread, I'm now wishing I kept mine! Awesome looking motor.


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

wow great work wish I could do this to mine lol


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

That does really look stunning. Ive always loved these lexus, and more so after seeing this.
Well done

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Went scoping out some places to take photos at night and came back to graffiti all over my car! :lol:


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

Lovely, dream work!


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Stunning! I think I'll be getting ISM on my giulietta in April rather than putting on fusso! From what I gather ISM is relatively easy coating to use (it'll be my first time with coating)


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

beautiful


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

Raven, you are a true sensei! I'll be doing Enrei along with full range of Kamikaze products on my new ride.


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Lowlife said:


> Raven, you are a true sensei! I'll be doing Enrei along with full range of Kamikaze products on my new ride.


I'm pretty sure Enrei is Pro only so unless you are a pro you will not be doing it on your own.


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

alfa.rbt said:


> I'm pretty sure Enrei is Pro only so unless you are a pro you will not be doing it on your own.


I'm a pro. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lowlife said:


> Raven, you are a true sensei! I'll be doing Enrei along with full range of Kamikaze products on my new ride.


Sweet! I've got the Miyabi and ISM on my WRX as well. Epic quality coatings these Kamikaze ones! :thumb:



Lowlife said:


> I'm a pro. :thumb:


You'll love the Kamikaze ISM Pro as well!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any updates for this or WRX?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any updates? Still holding?


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

That's simply stunning!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful flake pop porn!!!!!


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Stunning! Super work


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

That is absolutely epic. Two questions, what are these cars like to run, are they reasonable and are they reliable? I can see myself running one but it would be a second hand one with about 60-80K on the clock.


----------

